# Craftsman RAS "Control Cut" What is it for?



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

At the risk of sounding like an idiot, what does this do? The machine is lightly used but new to me. I don't know what it is supposed to do so if it works I don't know. It has a separate cord to plug in and there is a trigger with a 1-3 adjustment for whatever this feature does. When I pull the trigger I can hear something spinning but it sounds like it is not engaged or something. Like if a motor spun but was between gears or something.

Anyone care to solve this mystery? I haven't had time to use it much and haven't looked for a manual yet. 

TIA for any answers you might have.

Scott


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like some sort of self feed, but I have never heard of it.

Got pics? :smile:


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I am out of town at the moment but I will be home tomorrow. If I had the model number with me I would just search for a manual. I am missing my shop pretty badly. Been on this site all day long. Hahaha..

If I don't find out before I get home I will post up some pics.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I found this here I hope it helps.

Craftsman radial arm saw - 315.220100

The switch, combined with the ABC speed control dial is a new RAS safety feature that is designed to let an electric motor feed out a wire cable to prevent the saw carriage from lurching forward, while the operator is making a crosscut.

There are two cords coming from the RAS. One is for the RAS's saw blade motor and the other cord is for the auto-feed winch's motor.

There is an option to connect the winch cable end to the rear column area of the saw. Obviously, the cable has to be connected to take advantage of this safety feature.

There is the separate switch to turn on the saw, that has nothing to do with the winch switch and speed control dial.

Enjoying the Laser washer red line?

That's a new feature, too.

Im sorry about my first post but it was on my mobile device and I cant write very well on it. The saws were made by delta but the craftsman saw had a speed control device. Like I eluded to before the speed control has to do with the type of wood and cut you are doing.

Though the manuals were much to be desired you will find this statement over and over in the manual:

"Check that the control cut device dial is set for the correct speed for the type of wood and cut you are planning, Refer to the chart on the label and adjust the thumb wheel on the handle accordingly." 

The chart is missing from the manual and so far i have been unable to locate a picture of the decal. 

The settings for the “Control Cut” feature are made by a small rotary switch on top of the yoke handle on the motor assembly. Rotating it, selection runs A through to C, and is invoked by the red trigger conveniently placed on the handle. The control cut cable must be attached to the motor assembly first. It also must be plugged into the wall outlet socket along with the main motor. The function of the control cut is to retard the maximum rate of the saw in cross-cut mode (it has no relevance in rip mode.) InCross-cut:

here are some settings i did find though

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Hard A 0-6 ft 
Medium B 0-20 ft 
Soft C 0-35 ft 

Bevel Cross-cut: 

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
All A 0-6 ft 

Miter Cross-cut: 

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec: 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Hard A 0-6 ft 
Medium B 0-20 ft 
Soft C 0-35 ft 

Compound Cross-cut:

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec: 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
All A 0-6 ft


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

SEARS CONTROL CUT FEATURE: 

This is an exclusive Craftsman feature. Basically, the theory of operation is that a cable is attached to the motor assembly, and depending on the user selection, the cable retards the motor assembly in cross cut. The settings: 

Cross-cut: 

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Hard A 0-6 ft 
Medium B 0-20 ft 
Soft C 0-35 ft 

Bevel Cross-cut: 

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
All A 0-6 ft 

Miter Cross-cut: 

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec: 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Hard A 0-6 ft 
Medium B 0-20 ft 
Soft C 0-35 ft 

Compound Cross-cut: 

Wood Type: Setting: Feet/Sec: 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
All A 0-6 ft 

The settings for the “Control Cut” feature are made by a small rotary switch on top of the yoke handle on the motor assembly. Rotating it, selection runs A through to C, and is invoked by the red trigger conveniently placed on the handle. The control cut cable must be attached to the motor assembly first. It also must be plugged into the wall outlet socket along with the main motor. The function of the control cut is to retard the maximum rate of the saw in cross-cut mode (it has no relevance in rip mode.) In this regard this feature appears to be a useful step in the evolution of the radial arm saw…but, it is only available on the


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks all......I did wonder why it didn't seem to lurch forward across the wood when I was cutting although I don't remember ever using it while I was cutting anything. I have only pulled the trigger while it was sitting idle. Now I am wanting to test it on some real wood.

Thanks again..... I felt pretty silly not knowing but I haven't had a RAS before.

Scott


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good system.


----------

